# Harpurhey Baths - September 2008



## ricmonkey (Sep 29, 2008)

I had been meaning to go here for some time, and was spurred into action when the council newsletter proclaimed its imminent partial redevelopment/partial demolition for the expansion of the college next door. This one won't be here much longer. Visited with R1.





















Main pool





Second class male pool

























On 26/09/08, surveyors had been in as recently as 24/09/08





180 degree pano of main pool





160 degree pano of second class male pool


----------



## screech (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice pics, still looks in top condition, like the glazed tiles. 

The boat window is great.

Shame its been marked for removal.


----------



## sqwasher (Sep 29, 2008)

Really excellent pics ricmonkey!  Shame it sounds like it's not gonna be round too long!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, a good selection of snaps. A good eye for deatil me thinks! 

Lb:jimlad:

P.s. -"if ill pull chain"!


----------



## fire*fly (Sep 29, 2008)

those tiles are fab arn't they

what are they going to destroy & keep? does anyone know??


----------



## lilli (Sep 29, 2008)

They are going to demo pool 2 (the part nearest the college/uni ?? library) and keep pool one (left hand side from the street) I think the pool will be an exhibition space.... thou I could be wrong.


----------



## mr_bones (Sep 29, 2008)

That is a really nice collection. Great variety of interesting, crisp photo's. I am impressed.


----------



## ricmonkey (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for your comments everyone.



lilli said:


> They are going to demo pool 2 (the part nearest the college/uni ?? library) and keep pool one (left hand side from the street) I think the pool will be an exhibition space.... thou I could be wrong.


I got a council newsletter through the door saying pretty much that. From memory, the main pool will become an exhibition space, conference room and meeting area. It's not entirely clear to me what will be saved though.

The college itself is already built on the grounds to the Baths.


----------



## fire*fly (Sep 29, 2008)

lilli said:


> They are going to demo pool 2 (the part nearest the college/uni ?? library) and keep pool one (left hand side from the street) I think the pool will be an exhibition space.... thou I could be wrong.



Shame they couldn't find another way to use the space


----------



## lilli (Sep 29, 2008)

ricmonkey said:


> Thanks for your comments everyone.
> 
> 
> I got a council newsletter through the door saying pretty much that. From memory, the main pool will become an exhibition space, conference room and meeting area. It's not entirely clear to me what will be saved though.
> ...



I briefly read the application cable tied to the fence .... I was pretty sure that was the case, but now I am getting old and doddery ......


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 30, 2008)

Excellent photos, ricm. Love the stained-glass window and those wonderful tiles.


----------



## ricmonkey (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks FL.

Here's the article I mentioned a few posts ago:


----------



## freebird (Oct 1, 2008)

Great pics there! The panoramas are brilliant. I love that stained glass. Nice one!


----------



## pinkzpix (Oct 2, 2008)

What a fantastic place, glad that you managed to get some pix before it goes. And you just know that all those lovely tiles are going to end up smashed to bits in a skip :icon_evil


----------



## ricmonkey (Oct 2, 2008)

pinkzpix said:


> And you just know that all those lovely tiles are going to end up smashed to bits in a skip :icon_evil


To be honest, you're extremely unlikely to remove them from the wall without breaking them, so they're goners regardless of what happens. I agree they're lovely though, they were a main attraction in going.


----------



## LivingFire (Oct 3, 2008)

Great report and lovely pictures. Really enjoyed reading this one.

That place looks tightly sealed from pictures, I'm impressed you managed to gain access!


----------



## nursepayne (Oct 7, 2008)

Damn that's such a good looking place!Its surprising really the chavs havn't got to it given what abad reputation Manchester has.


----------



## chelle (Oct 7, 2008)

*Gorge*

This place looks gorgeous...you are soo lucky to have recorded it.
regards from Stu


----------

